# Angeln Neuseeland



## Kai-aus-Hamburch (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

im Dezember 2008 werde ich für 6 Wochen nach Neuseeland fliegen, und Urlaub machen.
Hat einer der hier anwesenden vielleicht schon Erfahrungen sammeln können wo was geht, oder kann mir ein Buch nennen.
Der Reiseführer gibt nicht soviel her.

Was man so ließt, soll man ja ohne Guide auf verlorenem Posten stehen.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## schwedenklausi (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln Neuseeland*

Schau mal hier :http://www.angeln.de/praxis/raubfisch/aal-ralf.php
schwedenklausi


----------



## Kai-aus-Hamburch (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln Neuseeland*

Hammer!
Danke für deine Antwort.
 Ich hätte vielleicht sagen sollen, dass eigentlich Salmoniden die Objekte meiner Begierde sind.

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht versuche ich ja doch mal auf Aal.

Danke nochmal


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln Neuseeland*

Hi!
Bin gerade 11 Monate hier und kann nur sagen vergiss das mit den Aalen, das ist wie Koi mit 'nen Gaff aus einem Eimer reißen. Die sind so leicht zu haken (und sammt Haken zu verlieren), geh lieber nachts mit einer Kopflampe in den Bächen spazieren und versuch die Dicken mit den Händen an Land zu heben. Macht Spaß und man kann auch noch Kopoku/Bullies/Galaxies sehen. Die Aale brauchen hier so lange um die Geschlechtsreife zu erreichen, da ist verangeln schon eine Sünde.
Forellen sind besser....wander den Hollyford Track oder den Greenstone bzw. Caples Track und erlebe absolut traumhafte Forellenflüße. (1-10 Tagestouren sind da möglich)
Fette Forellen bis das Handgelek schmerzt? Nymphing im Tongariro River, nicht gerade "klassisches" Trockenfliegenfischen aber dafür gibt es ja noch hunderte Flüßchen!
Eventuell doch mal Salzwasser? Kahawai kämpfen jenseits ihrer Gewichtsklasse (2-4kg) oder Kingfish falls du wirklich mal 
"ÄKTSCHEN" erleben willst.


viel Spaß beim der Planung
cheers
Mortiz

p.s. ich hab hier irgendwann mal den "30-50 lbs für Neuseeland"-Thread eröffnet....da sind noch ein paar Infos drin.


----------



## Kai-aus-Hamburch (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln Neuseeland*

Welche Köder muß ich als Spinnfischer denn so mitnehmen? Als Rute wollte ich meine Speedmaster STC 2730 MH mitnehmen, Rolle Twinpower fb 2500. Brauche ich zwingend Wathosen?

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## dorschkiller666 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln Neuseeland*

Hallo Kai!
Also, als ich in Neuseeland war, mußte ich feststellen, daß die meisten guten Forellenflüsse
"flyfishing only" waren. damals war ich noch kein Fliegenfischer, hat sich aber jetzt, vor allem auch wegen dieser Erfahrung geändert.
Kann aber auch sein, daß ich die richtigen flüße einfach nicht gefunden habe. vieleicht kann ja Moritzzzzz mal was dazu sagen.
Gruß Mario


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln Neuseeland*

Gibt einiges an "Fly Only"-Gewässern aber auch richtig viele zum Spinnfischen, die besseren sind meist die "Fly Only"-Gewässer.
Sommer und Wathose? Nee, ist hier nicht nötig außer du fischt in den richtig großen Flüßen und willst länger als 10 Minuten an einer Stelle stehen. Die Kiwis gehen alle mit kurzen Hosen und kunstfaser Skiunterwäsche darunter ins Wasser. Die Kombination trocknet beim Marsch zum nächsten Pool, man bekommt außerdem keinen Hitzschlag und am wichtigsten, die Sandflies beißen nicht durch die lange Unterhose!!
Weihnachten am Greenstone River, man beachte auf dem Bild mein schmuckes, schwarzes Beinkleid. "Fly Only"-Gewässer und Neuseelands erster Fluß mit einer temporären limitierung von Anglern - März bis Mai maximal 6 am Tag.
....zum Ausgleich gibt es z.B. an der Westcoast der Südinsel (ca. 500km Stecke mit gerade mal 60.000 Einwohnern und unglaublich vielen Gewässern) fast keine Beschränkungen bei der Angeltechnik.
Cheers
moritz


----------



## Sonax (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln Neuseeland*

hi.
mich würde mal interessieren, wie es mit den equipmentpreisen steht. ich werde ab september rund 11 monate in neuseeland sein. nun stellt sich mir dir frage ob ich mir hier noch eine 6er (?) rute zulege, oder ob in in NZ eh billiger sind.

ein paar infos wären nett


----------



## BigEarn (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln Neuseeland*

Was fuer eine Preisklasse hast Du denn ungefaehr im Visier? Ich bin mit dem Angebot und den Preisen bezueglich Fliegenfischen hier ganz zufrieden und habe den Eindruck dass die Preise insgesamt auf aehnlichem Niveau und bei einigen Produkten, z.B. Watbekleidung, deutlich guenstiger sind. Preisvergleich ist bei meinen Ruten allerdings nicht moeglich, da diese in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen sind (vielleicht ein Grund hier zu schauen und was neues zu probieren?). Bei Sage ist das Preisniveau gleich dem in Deutschland. Ich habe mir hier bereits 2 XLS Modelle von CD-Rods New Zealand zugelegt und bin absolut happy, vor allem da ich jedes Mal weit unterm RRP gezahlt habe. Mehr Infos findest du unter www.cdrods.co.nz.


----------



## powermike1977 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln Neuseeland*

moinsen!
werde im sept-okt eine aussi-nz-fiji reise machen. australiens ostkueste, neuseelands nord und sued insel und noch 5 tage fijies dranhaengen. moechete ganz gerne auch ein paar gute fishingtrips auf dem meer machen (oder von haefen aus im meer) - red snapper und evtl auch groesseres. gibt es bestimte orte in nz (und evtl auch in aus und fiji-auch wenns nicht in diesen thread passt) von denen aus sich n charter besonders lohnt/guenstig ist, oder kennt ihr stellen wo man einfach und gut angeln kann? 

mike


----------

